# Volando sobre Mollendo y Mejia (Arequipa)



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Imagenes son de un video que encontre.Por eso no son nitidas.

*Mejia*




























*Mollendo*


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

que hermosos parajes !!!
es muy cierto que Arequipa esta beneficiada por tener un gran litoral el mas grande de todos los departamentos de la costa.
y deberia ser bien aprovechado ​


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

si!!
arquipa tiene todo!!
....menos selva
aunq aqp...sabra salir adelante, molendo parece mas grande desde el cielo..
muy xhveres las fotos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito luce Mollendo desde el aire.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

mollendito... si vi el video ese,, se destaca el parque acuatico,,, como sera ahora ke kamana esta construyendo su parque acuatico de casi 4 veces mayor tamaño al de mollendo..


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

desde lo alto mollendo se ve muy bien bonito aparte es muy colorida" 
hay muchos lugares del Peru k cuando se toman desde lo alto se ven muy feos sobre todo las casas k sus asoteas son de color tierra y otros colores muertos pero mollendo se ve muy linda la ciudad" 
por cierto como tomaron las fotos? en avioneta o algo parecido??


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

si se ve bien chevere, arequipa es arequipa caray, bien hay


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ese complejo deportivo se ve bien desde el aire, resalta. Lo demás como cualquier otra ciudad o poblado... Si se ve grandecito desde arriba.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me gustaron las 2. De los mejores balnearios del Perú.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

IA KIERO KONOCER ESTA CIUDAD ALGUN DIA IRE MAS PICS


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Varias veces he leído que en fotos Mejía sale bien parada y que es de los balnearios favoritos de los arequipeños, si no el más.
Quiero ver más fotos.


----------

